# High Output Alternator?



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey I'm lookin for some input. I have an MVP and it seems to suck alotta juice so I was wonderin if I upgraded my alternator it'll aleviate dimming of my lights n stuff. No room for another battery under my 2500 so I dunno.  :waving:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Why is there no room for a second battery?

What kind of truck/year?

What is your current battery and its age?

What is your current alt. amperage?


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

My truck was also doing that with mine. I had check with GM parts department and got the setup that the factory had on the Diesel models. I had to buy the battery tray, battery cables, relay, and removed a fender support that they did not run on the diesels. 

If your model truck was manufactured with diesels, you could possible do the same as I did.

Also, a higher output alternator will help the problem, but I was told that running 2 batteries would be more beneficial. 

You could also check to make sure that all your connections are tight and clean. A loose or dirty connection could cause high amp draws as well.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Fill the holes in your bucket before looking for cheeper water.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I asked a mechanic and he said that with the diesel set up, there isn't a air box so they put the other battery there. I have no room for another battery under the hood and I'm not going to fab up something that looks like crap, the truck is brand new. I can't remember the size of the battery but I gotta check with the dealer to see if I can work something out. Its a 2004 got it last January.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

If it's a 2500 CHEVY/GMC then you absolutely DO have a spot for a second battery.

I'm not sure about Dodge 2500's.

But.....since I don't know what truck you have, I can't really offer much more info.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Duh, I just noticed that this thread is in the Chevy Truck Discussion section.

So if you have an '04 2500HD, you can add a second battery pretty easily. It goes up against the firewall on the passenger side. Just need a battery tray and some battery wire and connectors.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm not trying to say that the mechanic was incorrect, but if it is a chevy 2500 you should have room. take a look at the passenger side right inthe corner of the fender and the firewall. On my truck this was an empty spot. I used all the original gm parts to upfit the 2nd battery and everything is as if it were stock.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Sweet....I did question whether or not it would fit in the area specified but I didn't know if any one had tried it. So I just tell the dealer I need the same battery tray as the one it already has? I don't suppose you could post some pics of how you did it. Greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I would just go to the parts dept and ask for a battery tray from a Diesel. Ask to look at the computer blow up of the assembly and see if you'll need any attachment hardware that may be odd sized. Then get a few lengths of heavy gauge battery cable and some good quality end's. Then wire it up +to+ and -to-. You may want to add another ground wire and if your feeling special another charge wire directly to the new battery. You'd want to make sure the battery's are of the same age and CCA's.

I would be interested in the actual part numbers myself if someone has them.


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> Hey I'm lookin for some input. I have an MVP and it seems to suck alotta juice so I was wonderin if I upgraded my alternator it'll aleviate dimming of my lights n stuff. No room for another battery under my 2500 so I dunno.  :waving:


 I DONT KNOW IF IT WOULD BE THE SAME ON A 2500 BUT A PUT A POWER MASTER ALT. IN MY TRUCK IT PUTS OUT 213 AMPS WHILE DRIVING AND 109 AMPS AT A STOP YOU COULD SEE IF THEY MAKE ONE FOR YOURS POWERMASTER.COM I THINK


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I already put another battery tray in and I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Ditto on wanting to know the PN's if anyone has them. Akmost broke down and bought the Auto Zone Version


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Other/simpler option recommended to me by a reputable battery shop (and on plowsite-naturally) is a Yellow top Optima. Similar reserve capacity to dual batteries, no additional wiring, no replacing batteries in pairs. Also saw a similar battery (spiral core) at NAPA the other day but I need to research that one some more.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

all you really need is the battery tray. I'm just running a positive battery cable between the two and grounding it to the firewall. The stock cables are unreal for price. My old man has been using this set up for long than I've been alive. Why mess with something that isn't broke?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Do you have the P/N for that battery tray?

And does it include mounting hardware and battery hold down hardware?

Thanks


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't have the battery tray part number. However, I know it does come with the battery hold down hardware. And if I remember correctly, it uses the existing bolts on the firewall. You will need to discard the fender brace that runs from the firewall to the fender(if its the same as my 2001)


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I had to order the plastic battery hold down and bolt separately


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I may have been mistaken on my post, about the hold down. But I have a constant relationship with my dealership parts guy and once he realizes what I want to do, he just sets me up with everything. Sorry


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm in the same dilemma. And after doing some searching through some old threads I'm undecided. I added the second battery but I'm kinda tired of the lights dimming and the heater dying off. Has anyone noticed a big difference in running dual bats with the high output alt that comes with the plow package? Is it a major pain in the a$$ to even screw with? Is there anything that I have to do/order such as wires and a fuse holder?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Your still going to see the lights flicker, and you'll still hear your HVAC fan motor slow slightly even with dual batteries when lifting the plow.

It's a BIG amp draw. Not much more you can do.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks TLS :salute:


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have dual batts in all trucks except the Suburban and never run out of juice and I have a LOT of lights, elcetric spreader etc... I do have the VYU snow plow prep w/hi output alternator. I added the dual batts on one truck and it came stock on the others. Wouldn't go any other way.


----------

